# New remote/command turnouts



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Just bought some new A/F 20" remote turnouts. Was very surprised when they are command also. work really nice from track power.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

These the original AF brand turnouts?


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

New A/F fastrack switches remote 6-47940 & 6-47941.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob,
those are very nice, congratulations on your acquisition.

I really like the look of the new fast track, but have too much time and money invested in A/F track, turnouts, roadbed and labor to convert now.

LOL,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm with you Aflyer....but I do have the new Polar Express set which came with Fastrak and I did get a few extra pieces to enhance a track pattern for it, so I have no place to talk.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Lionel should have made the rail about .030 higher so flanges don't hit ties. I have half American Models and A/F fastrack. I only started in February 2014.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin,
I have what came with the PE set also, I am scared to play with it, I might like it. LOL 

I have it in the box under the layout and run the PE on the home layout, or on the club layout that is currently setup for a Christmas show in Kannapolis NC.

If I decide I like it, it could be very expensive. 

Aflyer


----------

